# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Onde tiveste conhecimento de REEFFORUM ?

## Julio Macieira

Esta votação tem por objectivo ficar a conhecer onde os nossos membros tiveram conhecimento de REEFFORUM

* Comenta o tópico

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Foi tu que me disseste Julio   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Eu tive conhecimento no forum Aquariofilia.

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Eu conheci pelo INFOREEF, site ao qual o Julio se cadastrou......

----------


## Gonçalo Pinto Gonçalves

Eu fui convidado pelo Ricardo Lacerda a quem deixo aqui o meu agradecimento público.

G

----------


## Bruno Barreiros

no "sabe tudo" claro...traduzindo para google  :Smile:

----------


## Nuno Costa Lobo

A mim disse-me o João Soares, da SOHAL.

----------


## Miguel Cabral Ferreira

Boas Meus Amigos,

No Sapo...

Abraço,

----------


## Hugo Costa

Viva,

Nos foruns do site Arca de Noe do Clix.

----------


## Nuno Ramires

Através de busca no Google

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Recebi uma MP no fórum de aquariofilia.

----------


## André Moreira

Boas
Em sinais nas fotos do fórum de aquariofilia.

----------


## Jorge Lopes

Eu tive conhecimento Através de busca no Google.


Uma Abraço
Jorge Lopes

----------


## Diogo Lopes

:SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

Eu tive conhecimento pelo Adm antes de existir!!!!

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Eu tive conhecimento através da CNN e da Al jazeera :Coradoeolhos:  
Cump.

----------


## João Castelo

atraves do forum aquarofilia

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Bom dia
Tive conhecimento deste e de outros forums, muito embora só me tenha registado neste, através de um logista e amigo (mas seleccionei logista na votação porque não podia colocar selecção multipla), o João Soares da Sohal.
 :SbOk3:   :SbRequin2:

----------


## Manuel Faria

através do motor de busca, do google.

----------


## Filipe Simões

no www.aeiou.pt que ainda me parece o melhor motor de busca portugues

----------


## Carlos Coimbra

Boa noite! :Olá:  

Tomei conhecimento do forum na loja habitual... AVIPEIXE... e ainda bem!!!

Cumprimento

----------


## Ricardo Sousa

Eu tive conhecimento no forum Aquariofilia.

RSousa

----------


## José Bernardo

> Esta votação tem por objectivo ficar a conhecer onde os nossos membros tiveram conhecimento de REEFFORUM
> 
> * Comenta o tópico


pelo Julio Macieira que me foi apresentado e falou-me do refforum

----------


## Rui Monge

Eu tive conhecimento através do google. :Olá:

----------


## Rute Pitadas

Olá, eu conheci atraves do site de aquariofilia.

----------


## Daniel Balbi

Conheci através do forum do IPAq (www.ipaq.org.br).

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

No logista que muito me ajudou no ínicio desta aventura. Reefdiscus (na pessoa do grande Marco Madeira :yb677:  )

----------


## Jose Neves

Eu foi atravez de uma pesquiza na net

----------


## Bruno M P Simões

Através de uma pesquisa na NET.

----------


## António A Silva

Olá :Olá:  
Tomei conhecimento atravéz de um motor de pesquisa.

Abraço
Antonio

----------


## Nuno Ricardo Ramos

Olá a todos

Tive conhecimento deste fórum no fórum Aquariofilia, mais expecificamente através das maravilhosas fotos do Diogo Lopes.

Um abraço,
Nuno Ramos

----------


## Paulo Rui Silva

oi a todos,
eu tive conhecimento do reefforum na Exposalão Batalha quando ouvi o GRD Julio Macieira a falar em frente a stand em que fiquei (vidrado) a ouvir o Homem. Dá gosto ouvir falar com a paixão e conhecimento deste senhor...foi aí que começou o meu interesse pelos salgados.

----------


## Raul Silva Santos

mais um google.

----------


## marcoferro

Viva o google...  :Coradoeolhos:

----------

